# Best place to live in Pert



## let-sai-know (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm planning to move to Perth ,Australia by Jan'14 which is the best place to stay over there.


----------



## Bowsaw (Oct 30, 2013)

Depends how much money you are willing to spend on rent etc, cheapest places are on the outskirts of the city mostly,small country towns etc, do you want/ or allowed to work? Many variables


----------



## onederland (Nov 13, 2013)

You may find it cheaper to live and work in a regional area or country town. It all depends on what your occupation is and where your occupation is in demand. You will find your salary will be relative to the cost of living in Australia however, it would be wise to come here with some finance in case you find yourself short on cash for the first 6 months or so. 

It depends on whether you're here for a holiday (incl. to visit family and friends), to work or to study. 

If you're hoping to study, there are many student accommodations available close to the universities/colleges. You can rent a student room in a homestay or in a university for around $150 - $300 a week. It's a good idea to find something close to public transport so you find it easy to get to school and back home again as well as all the other places the trains and buses can take you. It's a great way to get around! 

There are a lot of requirements to meet when it comes to getting the right visa and it can get heavy sometimes (and expensive!). I'm always happy to help. 

Indah Melindasari
Australian Registered Migration Agent (MARN: 0961448)
B. Com (Curtin), Grad. Cert. Mig Law (Murdoch), WA


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

i live in Rockingham known as the swinging pig, its quite cheap or should i say reasonable here, your close to everything the train station especially, accommodation is in abundance and house sharing seems to be on the rise here, not because its expensive but because there are a large amount of foreign youngsters looking for accommodation, so there is always some one who wants to share. A house and a good 3 bedroomed you will be expected to pay in the region ( if your sharing) of about 150-175 a week, if not less. Rockingham has everything night life, bars, beaches, shops schools and gyms, the nice thing about rockingham is that its quite and not rough, not too much trouble. Raine and horne have a list of cheap properties, if you wish pm me and i will send you the details of a contact person we used to rent our house out last year. Any other advice you need im sure you will find people on here willing to help you.

good luck 
louiseb


----------

